# Oil leak, or cranky German car?



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

So, yesterday I had a small oil leak from one of the valve covers. It caused a decent amount of smoking. Cleaned everything up, and added a quart of oil (It was down to the bottom nub of the dipstick).
Drove it into work this morning, and the leak appears to have gone away. Does this sound... normal? Or is my car just cranky from being low on oil?


----------



## justinfeener (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (RosevilleWgn)*

did you replace the Valve cover gaskets lately?


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (justinfeener)*

No, the gasket has not recently been replaced to my knowledge. I bought the car in December, and the engine is clean, but not "Too" clean. IE, it doesn't look like someone tried to clean up a known problem, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (RosevilleWgn)*

From what I have been reading, it seems like your PCV valve hoses could be clogged. I am positive mine are and thus causing the oil leaking from the valve covers. 
Just pull off the hose and look in it. You will know right off the bat. (hose quick connects to the front of the valve cover)


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (RosevilleWgn)*

So, a couple days later, and no leaks. I'll get the occasional whiff at a stop light, but not drips under the car.
Oddly, my MPG has improved as well.


----------



## 2001 Variant (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (RosevilleWgn)*

Sounds like the typical PCV problem. Your PCV system is clogged and not working right causing excessive pressure under the valve cover. The pressure escapes at the weakest seal and pushes oil out.
Usually it's the seal under the cam adjuster in the very back of the head on the passenger side. The oil runs down at the back of the engine where you can't see it and then drips on the exhaust manifold where it turns into stink. You won't see leaks under the car. If you take the belly pan off you'll probably see oil in it and you might also be able to spot some on the lower control arms on the passenger side if it had been leaking a lot.
If you're lucky the issue will go away once you fix the PCV and the pressure can escape that way. Sometimes the seals are still ok or at least won't leak enough for it to drip on the exhaust in large enough amounts to be noticeable. Most likely though you're due for new valve cover gaskets and cam adjuster seal & gasket.
Start with the PCV. You can easily do this yourself. The parts will run you about 125 bucks.
Do a search for more info, there's been a lot of talk on this subject.
Here is the most recent thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4756217 somewhere in there is a picture of the 3 parts you'll need and the part numbers. Get them online. The dealer will rape you.


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (2001 Variant)*

Excellent, this is information I was looking for.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (RosevilleWgn)*

also run a qt of Dexron 3 atf through your engine for a day before you change the oil! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (RosevilleWgn)*

Well, I ordered the parts from the thread mentioned above, and they turned out to be the wrong ones. I checked all the PCV hoses I could get to and they appear new and clean. Called the local reputable VW dealer and it'll be about $1400 to get the cam seals and valve cover gaskets replaced. 
I'm glad I have a warranty with a $200 deductible.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

A reputable shop would not charge $1,400 to replace valve cover gaskets and cam seals. It's about $50 in parts, and should take a trained monkey less than 2 hours to complete.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ()*


_Quote, originally posted by ** »_A reputable shop would not charge $1,400 to replace valve cover gaskets and cam seals. It's about $50 in parts, and should take a trained monkey less than 2 hours to complete.

On a v6 no, 1.8t yea.
valve cover gaskets are 22.00 each aftermarket, and it used 4 cam seals and 2 pucks and 2 tensioner kits. Its about 80.00 in parts aftermarket. and if you dont "slip" the gaskets it takes about 7hrs to do it the proper way removing the cams.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Slimjimmn)*

Sure, it has twice as many valve covers as a 1.8T, and admittedly, they're harder to get at, but 7 hrs? Even then, how does $80 in parts + 7hrs labor = $1400?!??!
Also, why do you need to remove the camshafts? To get at the CCT gasket? When I did this job several years ago, I just loosened the caps and shimmied it out of the way...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Oil leak, or cranky German car? (RosevilleWgn)*

The valve cover gaskets as well as the cam seals are a known issue with this engine. PCV is also another one. If you get the occasional wiff, I would say it's either the valve covers or the cam seals. I've had mine done several times already.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ()*


_Quote, originally posted by ** »_
Also, why do you need to remove the camshafts? To get at the CCT gasket? When I did this job several years ago, I just loosened the caps and shimmied it out of the way... 

Thats called "slipping" the gaskets. I am sure you did not put silicone under the 1/2 moon or on the metal gasket either. 
Also dealer charges 10.4hrs to do CCT gasket job + parts. so $1400 at the dealer sounds right. You can usually "slip the gaskets" in about 3-4hrs on a v6. 
When I bought my car the dealer warrantied the cct gaskets and slipped them, 8months later they were leaking again but wouldnt cover them again.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_Thats called "slipping" the gaskets. I am sure you did not put silicone under the 1/2 moon or on the metal gasket either.

Pretty sure I put RTV on the CCT gasket. I don't remember if I did on the 1/2 moon seal.

_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmm* »_Also dealer charges 10.4hrs to do CCT gasket job + parts. so $1400 at the dealer sounds right.

Holy cow!

_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmm* »_When I bought my car the dealer warrantied the cct gaskets and slipped them, 8months later they were leaking again but wouldnt cover them again. 

That sucks. I'm guessing they did the repair before you bought it, so the parts weren't even under warranty...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ()*

I bought the car with a "60day" powertrain warranty. Took it to my shop, wrote up a laundry list of problems, took it back a week later to have it all fixed.
-cam seals and tensioner seals
-rear diff seals (both)
-leaky engine mounts (both)
-climatronic head unit
-flasher switch
-3 recalls
-transmission clunk 2-1 (they did not fix, said its normal)
-transmission pan gasket
-oil cooler bypass hoses
-driver side door latch
-radio poor reception


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Slimjimmn)*

I've got the tranny clunk. Funny it only does it in full auto (i.e. not tiptronic). If you use the tiptronic and manually shift down to 2nd while slowing down to a stop, you do not get a clunk. It kinda tells me that it's more of a software issue that something wrong with the tranny.... or maybe i'm nuts.....


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (afawal)*

Wasn't there a recall for a tranny clunk? Or was that a different model/year than you guys have?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ()*

there is a software update but it was put in a tsb for the 2004 only. 
I still am trying to get my buddy at the dealer to see if he can reflash my 02.
ANywho the clunk issue is from a bad torque converter, its the same one that is in the w8 passats (do a search you will learn)
It is also to do with the valve body, they didnt properly drill the valley correctly for the front reverse pump so too much fluid and pressure prematurely wears out the front reverse pump in the transmission causing a clunk. 
The tsb reflash updates to adjust the solenoid pressure to help. They found in 04 the valve body issue but on some 04 glx models they installed the new updated valve bodys at the factory with the older tcm. so the reflash in 04 fixes the oops tcm installs lol


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_there is a software update but it was put in a tsb for the 2004 only. 
I still am trying to get my buddy at the dealer to see if he can reflash my 02.
ANywho the clunk issue is from a bad torque converter, its the same one that is in the w8 passats (do a search you will learn)
It is also to do with the valve body, they didnt properly drill the valley correctly for the front reverse pump so too much fluid and pressure prematurely wears out the front reverse pump in the transmission causing a clunk. 
The tsb reflash updates to adjust the solenoid pressure to help. They found in 04 the valve body issue but on some 04 glx models they installed the new updated valve bodys at the factory with the older tcm. so the reflash in 04 fixes the oops tcm installs lol









I remember a long time ago reading about a passat owner who installed one of these and resolved the clunk problem.
http://www.levelten.com/Produc...9000S
He had a complete write-up but I couldn't it this time


----------



## RosevilleWgn (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (afawal)*

Final Dx: Leaking passenger valve cover gasket, oil cooler hoses and a motor mount. All will be fixed under warranty for $200.
Car just hit 75K miles.


----------

